# Floor primer to eliminate/cover urine smell



## BeauShel

I have used the Kilz and it worked pretty good but havent heard of the other. I did find this website that some people have had the same issue with different options to cover it. Since you are putting carpet down several would work for you. 
http://www.thathomesite.com/forums/load/flooring/msg0313251122205.html?12


----------



## Noey

what about just some water and vinegar ? doesn't vinegar remove smellS?


----------



## fostermom

I poured Nature's Miracle on the floorboards and let it dry and then painted with Kilz. That kept the cat, who had peed there multiple times from ever going there again.


----------



## pburchins

We have always used a solution of half vinegar and half water after the puppy urinated and it always stopped him from returning to the same spot. We used the solution in the Bissel green machine and it was perfect. Also, you can soak the spot with the solution and blot it up with a towel. Don't rub it in.

Regarding the wood floor......are you going to put carpet back over it ? or are you going to try and salvage it ? Kilz and ZINSSNER BIN are both great products. Make sure you get the right type or it will blister off. If the wood floor is varnish or poly, I would get a oil based primer instead of the latex. The latex will not adhere to the varnish or poly as well as the oil based type. Also, be sure to sand it, vacuum and use a dust rag to get all the dust up so you have a good surface to bond with.

Best of Luck !


----------



## AtticusJordie

Thanks to BeauShel, Noey, fostermom and pburchins for all of the suggestions! Looks like Natures Miracle, water/vinegar and hydrogen peroxide have all worked at various times--as I've read in the posts.

The wooden floor beneath the carpet pad looks like it's been varnished. I think I'll sand it first, then apply one of the above--then go with oil-based KILZ or ZINSSNER.:crossfing

Thanks again for all your help! You are all a fountain of useful information!!!:wavey:

Scott J.


----------



## Prov31

I like the Zinsser primers for just about everything. For sealing in odors, I've found that the Red can, which is a shellac base, is the best. The shellac primer dries very quickly, sealing in the smells or stains. Let it dry completely before applying a 2nd and 3rd coat. This is for smells or covering up dated paneling on walls--I've gone through many gallons of the stuff:

http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=10

Be warned--it has a very strong smell, but if you can ventilate it, it will dissipate quickly. Good luck!


----------



## cubbysan

A friend of mine had bought a house that had 30 chihuahas! He used bottles of Nature's Miracle. It took a couple weeks for it to work, but he was shocked that it worked.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Prov31 said:


> I like the Zinsser primers for just about everything. For sealing in odors, I've found that the Red can, which is a shellac base, is the best. The shellac primer dries very quickly, sealing in the smells or stains. Let it dry completely before applying a 2nd and 3rd coat. This is for smells or covering up dated paneling on walls--I've gone through many gallons of the stuff:
> 
> http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=10
> 
> Be warned--it has a very strong smell, but if you can ventilate it, it will dissipate quickly. Good luck!


Great minds think alike. We just picked up a gallon of it this afternoon. Glad to hear someone has already used it with good results. I expect that one coat will probably do the trick--which means we'll probably put on two!

Thanks a lot for the info!

SJ


----------

